# 1968 stingray deluxe recent find !



## OZ1972 (Sep 12, 2021)

Looks to be all original paint & decals , should clean  up  very well  , thanks for looking  !!!!!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 12, 2021)

Really a big fan of the Campus green, that will clean up nice for sure.The paint is in spectacular shape for a '68. Good luck


----------



## stoney (Sep 12, 2021)

Great bike, will clean up nicely.


----------



## nick tures (Sep 12, 2021)

cant beat green !!  nice find !!


----------



## Rayray (Sep 17, 2021)

Great find! 😍


----------



## jrcarz (Sep 20, 2021)

Love it great Bike


----------

